

Embert: Turnkey EmberJS + Sinatra app - sgharms
http://stevengharms.com/blog/2013/03/27/getting-started-with-ember-1-dot-0-is-easy/
Instead of "Ember is hard!" v. "No it isn't" i built a tool so that you can start writing Ember within seconds after checkout.  Less blogging, more code.
======
lauren_n_roth
This will be supremely useful to anyone who finds getting started with emberJS
onerous.

